# Jay Maisel's New Book



## JumboShrimp (Nov 16, 2015)

Pick up a copy of his "It's Not About the F-Stop". Perhaps we're all a bit too concerned with pixels, resolution, and FPS ?


----------



## Pookie (Nov 17, 2015)

JumboShrimp said:


> Pick up a copy of his "It's Not About the F-Stop". Perhaps we're all a bit too concerned with pixels, resolution, and FPS ?



You'll be labeled a heretic by the CR faithful.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 18, 2015)

JumboShrimp said:


> Pick up a copy of his "It's Not About the F-Stop". Perhaps we're all a bit too concerned with pixels, resolution, and FPS ?



Perhaps?? Its a certainty.

However, I do sometimes get requests to crop a extreme amount and find 20mp more useful than 12mp for that purpose. 

In the end, its just opinion, there are no hard facts one way or the other, just people interpreting data to show what they want. I do it without even knowing.


----------

